# Do You Have A Handicap (Golf One)



## CanCaddy (Apr 25, 2006)

How many of us here have an official handicap? I'm talking about a golf handicap rating/index, not the other kind of handicap  

Even though I've been playing golf forever, I have never got myself an official handicap rating, but I'd be interested in people who have.

I guess I've always kind of thought that golf is competitive, so I don't really get why you would want to even the playing field. Even if you bet while playing golf, I can't really see people cheating like crazy or sandbagging. To me, if you want to golf with someone who is really bad, a handicap just encourages bad players to stay bad, since they're not put at as much of a disadvantage if they use their handicap. Maybe I've got it all wrong - if so, can someone please enlighten me?


----------



## MarczO (Mar 25, 2006)

When ever I go golfing with my friend he always wants a handicap because he always loses so bad. He is the worst player out of all my friends. So he bugs for a handicap so that he has a chance at winning.


----------



## DKGolf (May 3, 2006)

The best thing I ever did. I wanted to play in a Hndcp Amature tour and the first thing I did was get an official HDCP. It changed the way i played. Smarter, I played the course not the hero shot and my game improved. I focused more on the game then just fooling around with my pals. I wanted to improve and this kept me on track.


----------

